# My Johnny cab driver days are over...



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Yesterday was my last day with uber. I start a new job on Monday working in a greenhouse growing medical cannabis for one of the biggest companies here in Florida. It's like a car just got lifted off my shoulders. Uber was great 3-4 years ago and I enjoyed the 1.40/ mile and only working 4-6 hours, it was good times until they lowered our pay time and time again. I started merging with my chairs leather and slowly but surely I really started hating to drive. It takes a toll on your physical health and mental health to just sit there for more than 6 hours waiting for a ping, praying it's not a 3 minute trip.

If you really want to see this company fail then get out of this black hole and uninstall the app... Best of luck to my fellow ants.

I'll stop by here and there to watch the drama unfold.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

See u on the other side ✌


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> See u on the other side ✌
> 
> View attachment 356512











Best job ever


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

They also have to pay you in cash and you can’t report it to the IRS. Because federally it is illegal. I know some people working in that industry here in Cali and they get paid cash because it would be illegal to get direct deposit since banks are federally governed


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> See u on the other side ✌
> 
> View attachment 356512


O.M.G. !

FLIPPER IS NOW TRIPPER !!!


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

7Miles said:


> They also have to pay you in cash and you can't report it to the IRS. Because federally it is illegal.


In the 1040 instructions, it specifically says that you are required to report income from all sources, legal and illegal.


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

Munsuta said:


> View attachment 355814
> 
> Yesterday was my last day with uber. I start a new job on Monday working in a greenhouse growing medical cannabis for one of the biggest companies here in Florida. It's like a car just got lifted off my shoulders. Uber was great 3-4 years ago and I enjoyed the 1.40/ mile and only working 4-6 hours, it was good times until they lowered our pay time and time again. I started merging with my chairs leather and slowly but surely I really started hating to drive. It takes a toll on your physical health and mental health to just sit there for more than 6 hours waiting for a ping, praying it's not a 3 minute trip.
> 
> ...


Well done escaping to the green side my friend!!


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

He can report whatever he wants, legal or illegal. The US Treasury does not distinguish nor care about where money sent to it comes from. It is also better to report than not report income. Ask Al Capone!


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Munsuta said:


> View attachment 355814
> 
> Yesterday was my last day with uber. I start a new job on Monday working in a greenhouse growing medical cannabis for one of the biggest companies here in Florida. It's like a car just got lifted off my shoulders. Uber was great 3-4 years ago and I enjoyed the 1.40/ mile and only working 4-6 hours, it was good times until they lowered our pay time and time again. I started merging with my chairs leather and slowly but surely I really started hating to drive. It takes a toll on your physical health and mental health to just sit there for more than 6 hours waiting for a ping, praying it's not a 3 minute trip.
> 
> ...


No one cares


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> No one cares


I care.


----------

